# anyone know where can buy this front lip??



## ABT_GTI (Dec 19, 2001)

as topic...


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: anyone know where can buy this front lip?? (ABT_GTI)*

Oooohhhhh that's perrttyy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## konigderheb (Nov 5, 2002)

i'm pretty sure that's a Reiger piece


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (konigderheb)*

ummm... it syas "Bonrath" on the bumper... that would be the first place to look..


----------

